# Cost of Living in Auckland



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

What would be the monthly expenses for living in Auckland?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shresthaz said:


> What would be the monthly expenses for living in Auckland?


Too broad a question to answer.

How many people in the house ? 
Any children ?
If children, will they be going to kindergarden ?
What size of house ? 
Furnished/Unfurnished ?
Location ?
Will you be working ?
If so, how far away from where you will be living ?
Car or public transport ?
Broadband ?
Fixed phone line ?
Sky TV ?

See what I mean, there are many many variables. If this is too much maybe just ask questions about what specific things cost.

Regards,


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Too broad a question to answer.
> 
> How many people in the house ?
> Any children ?
> ...


Yes you are right. I needed to have been clearer. Anyways, I will be moving along with my wife. We don't have children so no need to be near the schools at present. I am thinking of having furnished room and preferable if near to the city or with easier access via public transportation. I would also like to have broadband but Sky TV is optional. Can you now put some insight into it? I will very much appreciate any help regarding this matter.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shresthaz said:


> Yes you are right. I needed to have been clearer. Anyways, I will be moving along with my wife. We don't have children so no need to be near the schools at present. I am thinking of having furnished room and preferable if near to the city or with easier access via public transportation. I would also like to have broadband but Sky TV is optional. Can you now put some insight into it? I will very much appreciate any help regarding this matter.


If you're just going for a 'decent' furnished ensuite double room in a house share and close to Auckland city you'll be looking at between $275 / $350 a week for a couple, but that will include your share of the power bill/sky/broadband and the house will have all the mod cons.
All you'd have to pay for extra is food, personal expenses, public transport.

Have a look on www.trademe.co.nz at the property section and 'Flatshare'.


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Are there cheaper suburbs around the city with reasonable public transportation access to the city?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

shresthaz said:


> Thanks for the information. Are there cheaper suburbs around the city with reasonable public transportation access to the city?


You could try areas around Manakau, Papakura, Manurewa, or South Auckland generally. They would be the cheapest suburbs, but some say some of those are less desirable in terms of living standards. Unfortunately, housing anywhere in Auckland is quite expensive at the moment.


----------

